# Need Some Kindle Wallpaper



## cruddybuddy (Jun 4, 2008)

I need some cool wallpapers (actually they are called screensavers) for my Kindle. It has to be 8-bit greyscale 600w X 800h. I like gothic castles, trees, light & shadow, vistas from mountain tops, etc. They look best when there is good contrast.

So make some sweet screensavers to protect my screen against boredom when I'm not reading!

Here is just an example:


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 4, 2008)

Did I mention the person who comes up with the best one will get a free copy of Ping Pals?


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 5, 2008)

cool crazy awsome 
This picture is great!cool crazy awsome 
This picture is great!


----------

